

Windows 10 Technical Preview ISO's - lachgr
http://windows.microsoft.com/nl-nl/windows/preview-iso

======
nandhp
English version: [http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-
iso](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso)

